# bottling DB early?



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

I was really hoping my batch of DB was going to be ready for our party the 4th. After spending about a week hung up at 1.2 this morning it was at 1.1. I set the fermenter out in the sun today, knowing it is going to be warm the next few days in the NW.

Lets say I plan to proceed towards bottling before I get down to 1.0. I want to bottle it Wednesday so I will have it ready on Thursday to drink. I will need to hit it with Sparkloid no later than Tuesday to get it cleared, meaning I could K meta it on Monday. I know it is kind of rushing things, and with the warmth in the 80's to 90's the next few days the yeast might get happy and quit working like a union member  and get to 1.0

Any down sides to K meta stopping the process before I get to 1.0?

I have not done a lot of wine making. I beleive the Kmeta kills the yeast stopping the alcohol content from getting any higher and not using up all the available sugars in the batch. Seems if I rushed things a bit not getting to 1.0, I wouldnt have to backsweeten as much in pure simple terms??? 

Thoughts appreciated


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2013)

First off don't be trashing union members! 

You cannot hit it with k-meta to stop fermentation. When did you start this?


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

It was a funny, sorry you didnt get the joke. 

I dont have the exact date in front of me, but between 3 and 4 weeks ago.

Does the Kmeta not kill the yeast?? If not please explain why the Kmeta is added at the end. Or does it just prevent refermentation (not kill the yeast) after backsweetening.


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 28, 2013)

Did you follow the recipe, as written? I have made quite a few batches of DB and have never had it take that long. 
Also, I assume your reading is 1.020 and not 1.2? Mine never takes longer than 10-12 days to run dry and I don't use a brew belt or anything. Just a house temp. between 68 and 72.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2013)

AmityFlatts said:


> It was a funny, sorry you didnt get the joke.
> 
> I dont have the exact date in front of me, but between 3 and 4 weeks ago.
> 
> Does the Kmeta not kill the yeast?? If not please explain why the Kmeta is added at the end. Or does it just prevent refermentation (not kill the yeast) after backsweetening.



Oh I understood you were making a funny but that doesn't make it right. You add k-meta at the end as a preservative, it helps the wine in preventing if from spoiling. When making a skeeter pee or a dragon's blood always give yourself a big enough wine in case conditions are not prefect. I would use a 3 month window, that way I know I will have the sp or db ready.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes 1.02, 

Followed the recipe, except I used my own berries, mixture of blueberries, raspberries and logan berries. They have been in the freezer for almost a year. House temp has been between 60 and 65, and no brew belt. House temp should be about 80 today :: Stirred every day but I havent recorded the data, just watching the hydrometer slowy sink a little more each day.

maybe its been closer to 3 weeks, but longer than I expected.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

Julie said:


> Oh I understood you were making a funny but that doesn't make it right. You add k-meta at the end as a preservative, it helps the wine in preventing if from spoiling. When making a skeeter pee or a dragon's blood always give yourself a big enough wine in case conditions are not prefect. I would use a 3 month window, that way I know I will have the sp or db ready.



Well since I dont have 3 months,  maybe somebody can tackle the question, what is the downside to adding Kmeta and sparkloid before I get to 1.0?


----------



## robie (Jun 28, 2013)

My guess is if you rush it this way, both you and your friends are going to be disappointed in your wine.

As was already mentioned, you can't successfully stop fermentation with k-meta. 

You would do well to chalk up this year's 4th as too soon and try again next year. Give them your best or nothing at all.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe it will get there by the 4th, 

help me understand something, if Kmeta is only a preservative, what keeps the yeast from starting fermentating again after I backsweeten? Something must prevent the yeast from starting over and making the bottled wine carbonated? I have made several batches of hard cider, I backsweeten just before bottling to get carbonation as the yeast goes back to work with the addition of sugar.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2013)

before you backsweeten you need to add k-meta and sorbate. 

k-meta cannot kill an active yeast but it prevents a dormant yeast from starting, sorbate prevents any yeast from multiplying.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

Julie said:


> before you backsweeten you need to add k-meta and sorbate.
> 
> k-meta cannot kill an active yeast but it prevents a dormant yeast from starting, sorbate prevents any yeast from multiplying.



Thanks for helping me understand what the Kmeta and sorbate do.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Even if AmityFlatts stopped fermentation today, June 28 would adding Sparkloid today clear the wine by July 4th? My thought is maybe only two thirds clear at best in 5 days.

Joe


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 28, 2013)

"maybe somebody can tackle the question, what is the downside to adding Kmeta and sparkloid before I get to 1.0?"

I'm pretty new here but if the DB is not done fermenting, even with K sorb to stabilize you run a risk of refermentation. It may not be a problem if your gang is going to down the entire 6 gallons but beware of gifting, my friend has a pinkish hue to his cabin floor.

db referment


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 28, 2013)

moesagoodboy said:


> Even if AmityFlatts stopped fermentation today, June 28 would adding Sparkloid today clear the wine by July 4th? My thought is maybe only two thirds clear at best in 5 days.
> 
> Joe



My last and first and only batch of skeeter pee cleared in one day, it was amazing watching it clear. I could see the clear line as it moved down the carboy. I assume the DB would clear as fast with the sparkloid.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Jun 28, 2013)

MY first and only batch didn't clear in over a month using Sparkloid but I hadn't added any pectic enzyme. And it was definitely done fermenting. I finally filtered it, one micron. And then drank it. Did you add pectic enzyme?


----------



## AmityFlatts (Jun 29, 2013)

yes on the pectic


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 29, 2013)

Past bottle bombs have taught me to plan ahead and have patience. So, I wouldn't risk it. Make them some margaritta's this year and save the DB for next (or Labor Day celebration). It will be awesome by then!

The rule in our house (quoth my wife), "_Never_ run out of Dragon Blood! It _won't_ be pretty!"


----------

